# H:Warhammer: AoS Khorne Goretide. W: money,Paypal



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Heyo.
I am selling the Khorne Goretide portion of the Age of Sigmar starterset, due to needing money.
I want to sell it all in one batch so I won't split it up.

I will add the book with instructions and the scenario book and rules.

this consists out of:
1 Mighty Lord of Khorne met een flesh hound
1 Bloodsecrator 
1 Bloodstoker
1 Khorgorath
5 Blood Warriors
20 Bloodreavers

everything is unpainted, unassembled and still in the sprue


----------

